# Opinions on Salomon 450



## Rip154

It's an ok board, sounds fair, not a "beginners board" though. Just set the bindings all the way back at first, and don't catch your fall with stiff arms when you hook that toeedge. I've had those bindings, the toestraps weren't the best, but you'll manage. Buckles bent after awhile. You can use any current spare parts from Burton, so no worries.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

That board is from the late 90's. At the time the 450 was an amazing freestyle board with one of the first high end finished race bases. Not exactly something I'd put a beginner on.


----------



## Snow Hound

If you're anything like this guy you're all set...








9 days after he wrote this he became Tyler Chorlton so that's good.


----------



## edjrrpr

Snow Hound said:


> If you're anything like this guy you're all set...
> View attachment 148923
> 
> 
> 9 days after he wrote this he became Tyler Chorlton so that's good.


lol, i saw that after and i hope i am, i'm willing to put the extra effort tho


----------



## timmytard

edjrrpr said:


> Hey guys, I just bought my first board so I can save on the rental fees. It's a salomon 450, from early 2000s, 154cm, with burton bindings and forum boots for $45. It's the right size for me and the condition of the boards looks good, only detail is in one of the pics. Just needs a tune up. What do you think of this board? Was it a good deal or did I got ripped off? pics below


That's a pretty quick board.
I bought a brand new 550 166cm back in the day, it was the only brand new snowboard I've EVER bought from a store.:surprise:

The first time I ever broke the sound barrier was riding that 166, fuck was it ever fast.

I had 3 of em less than 2 weeks ago.
Sold a NOS 550 pro164cm for $250 bucks to a guy that's been looking for his first snowboard, since he bought his new, the year they came out.
Then sold another one to his friend that he just met cause of his searching for that board.:surprise:

He now wants the bindings that he had on it way back then.
Oddly, or maybe not so oddly?
I have 4 pairs of the bindings he'slooking for, except I've turned all 4 pairs into franken-bindings, replacing all the straps, ratchets & high backs.
Now I can't find the OG toe straps that go with em, found one, but that's it.
There's 7 more OG toe straps around here, but I can't find the second one for em. Lol

I got one more, a 450 that I can't wait to try this coming winter haha.

For $50 bucks you got a way better board than most likely what some places will rent you, so you did not to bad.
You'll be going fast this season, that's for sure.

On a side note, mine started to delaminate the next season.
That was the last snowboard I ever bought brand new from a retail store.
I paid way too much for a board that died in one year, so I wasn't about to do that EVER again.

TT


----------

